# JAKARTA | The Pakubuwono Menteng | +130m | 37 fl | T/O



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*JAKARTA | The Pakubuwono Menteng | 130m+ | 37 Fl | U/C*​






















































Official site http://www.pakubuwonomenteng.com/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update





































more pictures at http://www.pakubuwonomenteng.com/construction.html


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



Toto Boerham said:


> *KEBON SIRIH 30-10-2019*
> Apa TC proyek Smartfren ya..loaksinya di situ


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Update



azer01 said:


> Progress per 31/12/2019


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



alif1509 said:


> 7 Januari 2020


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7SOhAapR8M/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

already TO


















https://www.instagram.com/p/B8YHfqyHR0p/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> 20200217_231733 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

it is already TO


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDTReHogTRR/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHLNV4ZLyYc/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Super blood moon











__
http://instagr.am/p/CPV73DxHPUV/


----------

